# Driver Needed ASAP



## ChrisPM (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello there,

I am looking for this driver "anatel wn5301a-h1-vo2﻿" but can't seem to find it anywhere,

I am using Windows7 - Packard Bell,

Would be extremely greatfull if someone could help ASAP.

Kind regards,

ChrisPM.


----------



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

Here yougo.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try here: drivers needed - HP Support Forum on the second post click on the BLUE here right below Hi.

EDIT: Rodomantade beat me to it. Their link is the same as mine so either one should work for you.


----------



## ChrisPM (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok the issue I have now is, I can't find it on my device manager, the guide on how to install is in Win xp description, hmmm tricky :S


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't notice you were running Windows 7. If Windows 7 doesn't find it and install a driver for it then odds are there isn't one available. Alot of older hardware is not supported in Windows 7. The makers of the hardware are not writting drivers for it.


----------

